# "Disk locked" error message



## rayerusa (Oct 21, 2011)

When trying to initialize a blank cd before transferring old files 
from my hard disk, I get the "Disk locked" error message.

Accessing the help file seems to imply that the Mac Keychain
security option may be involved.

I am using a preowned PowerMac G3 running OS 9.2, purchased
at a moving sale in my neighborhood about two years ago.

There is a keychain file, which I cannot open since I don't have
the password, and the previous owner is long gone and so can't
be asked for help.

I tried removing the keychain file, thinking that, without a keychain
file locking aspects of the system, the system woukd not be able
to monitor and restrict access as specified in this file, but this did
not work.

I don't understand how security can be an issue with a blank cd,
unless the error message is interpreted to mean that the cd drive
is locked so far as writing is concerned.

I hope this doesn't require an Apple licensed technician to get 
into the operating system at some deep level in order to override
the keychain security protection operation.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, I doubt that any current Apple techs would even know how to do anything in OS 9. You are getting a disk locked error because the computer can't write to the CD. This could very well be because it doesn't have a CD burner. Click on the Apple icon in the upper left hand and see if there is System Profiler. If there is, click on it and once it opens, look around to see if one of the screens gives details about the CD drive, and if it does, it should say if burning is supported.


----------

